# FO and EO important threads



## Prysm

SMF Fragrance Oil Review









						SMF Fragrance Oil Review
					

Getting started  Soap Making Forum (SMF) Fragrance Oil Review How to use the links below: Hover over an underlined link with your cursor until a little popup box appears above your cursor. Click on the box to go to that location.  Getting started?,<a href="#gid=1719085749">New user tips</a>,Check...




					docs.google.com
				









						soap scent review forum (link)
					

this is just such a wonderful reference tool for all soapers, chandlers and bath & body makers...each has an individual forum, so be sure to check that you're on the right one...I've been a member for years, and besides using this as a reference, it is greatly appreciated by Lilli and the great...




					www.soapmakingforum.com
				




FO and EO Questions






						Newbie here   FO & EO Q's........
					

Hey gang,  Glad I found these boards!   Getting ready to order supplies for my first set of M&P bars! :o   What is the diffenece between F0 and EO?  Do you use different amounts? If so how much per pound? Kinda confused but thanks in advance for any info!




					www.soapmakingforum.com


----------

